
The Coming Age of the Polyglot Programmer - wcrichton
http://notes.willcrichton.net/the-coming-age-of-the-polyglot-programmer/
======
hzhou321
A lot of statements in this article aligns well with that of MyDef:
[https://www.gitbook.com/book/huizhou/programming-with-
mydef/...](https://www.gitbook.com/book/huizhou/programming-with-
mydef/details)

The ideal of MyDef is actually have each programmer customize and maintain
their own meta-layer compiler so he can develop his own syntax and vocabulary
as he grows -- just like the way we develop our natural language skills. In
our natural language, we do share most of our vocabulary (which is the base of
our ability to communicate), but each of us all attach some individuality to
the words we use. When I tell my son to go to school, I meant exactly to
finish lunch, pack up bags, get out of the door and board the bus by specific
time. That is potentially very different from the same word being used by
other people. My own customization allows for the efficiency in our use of
natural language. The efficiency is supported by the context established
between me and my son (and rest of the family to certain extent). A custom
user maintained MyDef (or any other eventually chosen) toolchain where
individual programmer can easily search, read, check and add or modify will
provide such context for programming language to achieve this efficiency.

------
sklogic
> Compilers are hard.

Could have been true in 1980s. Not any longer.

